# Archive not working



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Is there a new way to access the archives? Links I have to ancient posts now just bring up a blank page. If I go to the main domain of the old links...

Welcome to the TiVo Community Forum!

...I get an intro page for a few seconds, then it redirects to:

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/

...which is also a blank page.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

With IE11 I get an error: HTTP 500 when it goes to the second page. First page is ok.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the same with edge - 500 error.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

Still broken... I miss the archives.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

David Bott said:


> Archives are going to be deleted as they can not be imported and they are a large security hack risk based on the old software.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

A sad day.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's really disappointing. A lot of history, lost forever...

I hope David will save them in some form, just in case something can be done in the future.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

For now you can still access your own old posts going way back, click on your name at top of the forum, go to your content, go to page 49 or 50, at the bottom there's a link for older posts, keep going to page 49 or 50 and clicking that link, watch posts for the dates you want.

Here's my oldest post:

Remote mishaps


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

That's only because that thread was never archived... It's still active in the current database.


----------

